# a/c compressor runs then shuts off



## izalco1968 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello group
i have an outside fedders a/c unit that after i cleaned the condenser with the garden hose, the fan comes on for about 2-3 mins, then it shuts off. I hear the compressor still humming when the fan stops. I hope that i did not create any problems . the house was built in 1956 and the unit looks pretty old. so I don't know how old it  is. I got to say that I feel stupid about this whole thing 'cause the unit was still hot when I hosed it off with the garden hose. the cage was still in place, not like i have it now on the pictures.I just want to have an idea of how this is going to set be back in $$$$$ s .
any ideas that you can give me will certainly be appreciated.
walter


----------



## kok328 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks pretty rough in there.

Not sure what I'm looking at in "?" pic #1, could be the capacitor for the compressor or most likely it's a high pressure sensor for the compressor.

 "?" in pic #2 is the capacitor for the fan.  This could be the source of your problem if this component is bad.  I suspect the fan is running until it trips out on thermal overload due to the lack of assistance from the capacitor.  The fan will kick back on once it cools down.  Capacitors are relatively cheap ($10-$20).  I think the problem your going to have is being able to read any necessary info. of the component in order to get a replacement.


----------



## budro (Aug 8, 2010)

sir, you didn't put to much pressure from the water hose on your coils did you? they are easily bent causing a restriction. if you were unaware of what you were doing, you possibly have bent the majority of the fins causing a very serious problem. i am an hvac novice still in school but have been warned by the pros to really baby the fins on the coils when using water pressure to clean them. thanks, buddy


----------

